# Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"! ​*Kommentar


*An fast jedem Gewässer, sie es noch so abgelegen, finden Angler immer wieder Wohlstandsmüll. Vom bewusst entsorgten Fahrrad über den Kühlschrank bis zu achtlos weggeworfenen Plasteringen von Getränkedosen. Einen Hecht, der in einen solche Plastering hineinwuchs, fing der kanadische Angler Adam Turnbull, der das auf Facebook anprangerte und dazu aufrief: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"*

Der Forderung, seinen Müll wieder mitzunehmen, kann man sich nur anschliessen. 

Oder: 
Gar nicht erst Müll mit rausnehmen.

Die Plasteringe der Getränkedosen in dem Fall hätte man schon zu Hause entsorgen können.

Was sonst draus entstehen kann, zeigt das Bild von Adam Turnbulls Facebookprofil:
https://www.facebook.com/adam.turnbull.14/posts/10155714131982744







Es braucht auch kein Mensch davon fliegende, grüne, gelbe, blaue oder rote Luftballons bei Wahlveranstaltungen von Parteien!
Die am Ende im Gewässer landen als "Mikroplastik"!
Dank derer man dann genau von den Parteien mit den Wahlwerbungsluftballons als Bürger Verbote bekommt, um Plastik zu vermeiden.

*Angelvereine, egal wie man zur organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei steht, muss man dagegen klar loben:*
Was die alleine an Tonnen Wohlstandsmüll jedes Jahr aus den Gewässern entsorgen, aus See, Teichen, Bächen und Flüssen, ist bemerkens- wie lobenswert.

Zigtausende Arbeitsstunden werden da kostenlos jedes Jahr für die Gesellschaft erbracht.

Viele Gemeinden unterstützen auch solche Aktionen der Angelvereine. Teilweise sieht man sogar auch vereinzelt Leute von NABU oder BUND, die auch einmal tatkräftig vor Ort etwas tun und den Anglern da helfen, was auch zu loben ist.

Ich selber habe immer eine der eigentlich geschmähten Plastetüten im Auto bzw. beim Angeln mit dabei, um nicht meinen Müll irgendwo liegen lassen zu müssen.

Daher bin ich mir sicher, dass jeder Angler bedenkenlos die Forderung von Adam Turnbull an ALLE unterstützen kann:

*"Räumt Euren Müll weg"*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Purist (1. November 2017)

*AW: Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!*

Wie wäre es zudem auch mit "selber anpacken"? 
Ich habe dieses Jahr drei Angelplätze gesäubert die andere versaut haben, das hat mich keine 5 Minuten Zeit gekostet und hat auch nicht weh getan. Als Dank für die von mir entsorgten Wurmdosen, Schnurreste, Plastik- und Alutüten gab's ne Multizange und eine Knicklichtpose dazu, sowas vergessen manche Ferkel am Wasser in der Dunkelheit nämlich schnell einmal.


----------



## Mollebulle (1. November 2017)

*AW: Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!*

.... da bin ich jetzt echt fassungslos.....
Wahnsinn
Frage: weiss man was über den weiteren Verbleib des Fisches?
konnnte er wieder zurückgesetzt werden ? 
ist er überhaupt "überlebensfähig" ?
Ein Wahnsinn wohin der "sorglose" Umgang mit der Natur;  hier im speziellen  -das  achtlose zurücklassen von Müll, führen kann .... -


----------



## kingpimpz (1. November 2017)

*AW: Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!*

Ich sammel immer gufundene Angelschnur auf, die ich an land aber häufiger aus dem wasser ziehe. Darin können sich die Tiere ebenfalls verfangen.
Wenn ich endlich ein schlauchboot hab, dann kommt da definitiv eine mülltüte mit und dann sammel ich auch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DrDosenbier (1. November 2017)

*AW: Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!*

Wobei ich manchmal das Gefühl habe, dass einige Angler die größten Pottsxxe sind! Selten, dass man mal an einen potentiellen Ansitz kommt, der nicht komplett zugemüllt ist. Schnurrreste, Boilietüten, Maisdosen, Batterien, Saftkartons u.s.w.. Schön sind auch immer flächige Lagerfeuer, wo ganze Baumstämme noch tagelang vor sich hinkokeln.

 Es nervt, jedes mal mit einem halbvollen Müllbeutel vom Angeln zurückzukommen.  An einigen Angelgewässern hat das "naturnahe" Verhalten der Angler auch schon zu Angelverboten vom Ufer aus geführt. Siehe zum Beispiel hier: http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/Zu-Besuch-bei-Silberreiher-Eisvogel-Co


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!*

Schon interessant, wie Angler immer wieder mal meinen, sich selbst zuerst kasteien zu müssen...
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Casso (1. November 2017)

*AW: Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!*

@Thomas
Warum auch nicht? Liegt immerhin auch in irgendwo in der Natur des Menschen. Zumal du in einem Eröffnungspost direkt den Vorreiter gemimt hast.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!*

Ich habe BEWUSST zuerst auf Wohlstandsmüll und eben NICHT auf Angler abgezielt damit und das auch glasklar geschrieben und Angelvereine gelobt..

Dass jeder seinen Müll mitnehmen sollte, gilt natürlich AUCH für Angler!

Und deswegen habe ich meine Plastetüte dabei - aber weder gilt es für Angler alleine, noch sind Angler das Hauptproblem dabei!


----------



## Purist (1. November 2017)

*AW: Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon interessant, wie Angler immer wieder mal meinen, sich selbst zuerst kasteien zu müssen...



Ist es das? Wenn ich von einer Weide einen hingeschmissenen Kukö mitnehme, den abgerochenen Billigrutenhalter eines anderen Anglers in meinen Rucksack stopfe und vielleicht noch zwei hingeschmissene Plastiktüten daheim entsorge, betreibe ich doch keine Selbstkasteiung. Ich sorge dafür, dass weder mein Verein, andere Angler noch ich selbst mehr Probleme bekommen, als nötig wären, wenn eine Kuh oder ein Pferd sich an sowas verletzt oder es sogar frißt.

Wahrscheinlich bin auch einfach zu egoistisch, weil ich an einer guten Beziehung zu meinen Gastgebern am Kanal, das sind zu 90% Bauern, interessiert bin.


----------



## Casso (1. November 2017)

*AW: Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!*

Das ist ja auch alles vollkommen richtig so. Habe ich auch verstanden. Aber sobald die Angler kommen und sagen: 

"Hey, ich räume meinen Müll immer weg!" 

oder ...

"Erst letztens habe ich wieder Wurmdosen, Haken, Schnüre & Co weggeräumt!"

...  sprichst du von kasteien der Anglerschaft. Dennoch hast du in deinem Eröffnungsbeitrag geschrieben das DU immer eine Plastiktüte dabei hast, damit DU deinen Müll immer mitnehmen kannst. 

Deshalb mein Beitrag. Einfach mal hinnehmen, zumal es ja nicht mal böse gemeint war.  

Ansonsten sehe ich das Thema als immer wiederkehrend an. Wie oft liest man in Foren oder FB-Gruppen dass der Müll an unseren Gewässern stark zunimmt. Und jedes Mal hat man die Leute dabei, die an die Vernunft der anderen appellieren. 

Einfach machen! Ich selber spare mir Predigten um andere Angler oder Menschen zu bekehren. Klar sollte man auf dieses Thema aufmerksam machen und auch mal die richtigen Stellen loben (wurde hier ja wunderbar gemacht) aber die Schmutzfinken wird man deshalb nicht ändern können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!*



Casso schrieb:


> Einfach machen! Ich selber spare mir Predigten um andere Angler oder Menschen zu bekehren. Klar sollte man auf dieses Thema aufmerksam machen und auch mal die richtigen Stellen loben (wurde hier ja wunderbar gemacht) aber die Schmutzfinken wird man deshalb nicht ändern können.


jepp, so seh ich das auch und werde das immer wieder so machen.

Und ja, die Schmutzfinken wirste nicht ändern - weder die unter den 5% Anglern in D, noch die unter den 95% bei den Nichtanglern....


----------



## Franz_16 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!*



> Ich selber spare mir Predigten um andere Angler oder Menschen zu bekehren.



Predigt ist ein gutes Stichwort:
Ein Vereinsvorsitzender hat mal auf einer Jahreshauptversammlung auf die fortwährende Müll-Problematik an einem Gewässer in einem Naherholungsgebiet hingewiesen und im Nachsatz gesagt: 

Ich muss das auch hier sagen, aber ich weiß auch dass es so sinnvoll ist, als wenn der Pfarrer in der Kirche predigt es sollen mehr Leute in die Kirche gehen  

Denen die da sind braucht mans nicht sagen. Gilt sowohl für die Kirche als für die JHV


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich muss das auch hier sagen, aber ich weiß auch dass es so sinnvoll ist, als wenn der Pfarrer in der Kirche predigt es sollen mehr Leute in die Kirche gehen
> 
> Denen die da sind braucht mans nicht sagen. Gilt sowohl für die Kirche als für die JHV


Geil!!


----------

